# She's Finally Here!!



## hmmiller05 (Mar 1, 2010)

Our new girl arrived yesterday : ) She's registered Brewer's Keeper von Kaykohl Land, but she is now known as Kaya. We had a great first night.. She slept in her kennel all night long without a peep!! I was worried because she was so quiet so I had to keep getting up to check on her..

So far introductions with our aussie, Kobi, have gone well.. He's a little skeptical about all the attention she's getting but we've been making a huge fuss over him too so his jealousy seems to be subsiding. 

Here are a few pics of her first day.. They aren't great but its a start and Ill be posting more soon.










Her and her brother chewing on a stick. lol










Thinking about pouncing.. 




























Kaya and Dad










And here with Grammy










And me..



















Thanks for looking! More to come soon, I'm sure..


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Very cute....congrats!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

very cute !!! have fun with her, and I'm sure kobi and her will be best buds


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats !!


----------



## AdrianVall (May 10, 2010)

How freakin' cute is she! How old is she? She looks great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Gorgeous snuggly puppers! Have fun!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Oh she's such a cute baby girl! Have fun with her!


----------



## jimmyhasadog (May 20, 2010)

Jeez, there's been so many ridiculously cute pictures posted today!! You all are sooooo lucky!!!!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats! She is just sooooo adorable


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Awe! Makes me want another pup..lol


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Kaya is simply too adorable for words. On the hug-able and kiss-able meter, from 1 to 10, she is an 11.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! That's exactly the kind of pup I want. I love them!!!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Awww so sweet, enjoy your puppy time!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Puppy!!<333


----------



## crazyiris (Aug 17, 2010)

aaawwww....


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Adorable pup looks like she's doing well with Kobi


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Outstanding ! Good looking lil lady ! Congrats !


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Too cute!! And what a nice big brother she has- hope she's as nice to him!!


----------



## lizzkatris (Apr 29, 2010)

Congrats! And I have to mention what a pretty Aussie!


----------



## Dillinger (Apr 7, 2010)

Suuuuper cute  congrats!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

To cute for words! Now I want one :gsdbeggin:


----------

